# Fluval Spec V lid modification?



## hoody123 (Nov 24, 2012)

So, my Finnex Ray II 18" came in tonight, and I have it set on my tank and man, does the light ever make a huge difference! My question is: I'd <prefer> to keep the lid that the tank came with, but because the RayII is supported at both ends, the lid doesn't fit appropriately.

I supposed I could simply Dremmel out spots on the lid to make it fit, but I was curious if anyone else had done it differently (or could suggest a better way?).

As an aside, the standard legs don't quite reach from the outer edge of the tank to the outer edge of tank, I have one end perched on the false wall that separates the main tank from the filter/pump/heater.


----------



## vnghost (Sep 21, 2012)

A couple people are using the same light with lid. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=197376


----------



## bat_billy (Jun 2, 2011)

I purchased the 20" fugeray and it fits perfectly on the outer walls.


----------



## STS_1OO (Nov 28, 2012)

Bat, unfortunately, he has the 18" so that doesn't help. Neither does my 16" Fugeray and the fact that it fits perfectly on the hood itself 

To the OP, I don't really see a great way to get the 18" on. Unfortunately, the tank area is 18" but not the tank+in-tank sump. 

My fugeray 16" is plenty light...I'm assuming that you're going for a high-tech setup with the Ray II blasting away?


----------



## hoody123 (Nov 24, 2012)

Yep, I've got CO2 going and will be dosing fert regularly. Right now I'm working on some UG grass and have a peacock moss tree that's doing really well. The Ray2 certainly makes it look pretty impressive. 

I actually quite like the look of the tank without the lid and think I might just leave it like that.


----------



## STS_1OO (Nov 28, 2012)

I do think the tank looks great without the lid (usually i prefer lid-less tanks). However, in this case, I also think that the tank still looks great with the lid.

To be honest, I like the lid and the fact that the Fugeray 16" accommodated it bc now I don't have to worry about any fish I get inadvertently jumping out! If you really want to, they better be a good shot to clear the light lol.

An added benefit is the lower rate of evaporation - something that I hate having to deal with in my the one smaller tank I had here in this nor cal weather.

I have committed to peacock moss and in addition to it, weeping moss, fissidens nobilis, crypt parva, wendtii, needle leaf java fern and java fern wendelov. 

It's likely that only one of those mosses will remain in the tank. 

What are you stocking yours with? 

I have Chili Rasboras + a yet to be determined similarly sized fish, cherry shrimp, pygmy cories and, ideally, one Scarlet-Badis type that doesn't eat shrimp lol.


----------



## SeaWorldSucks (Aug 31, 2015)

*cat proof lid*

I have the Fluval Spec. I love the tank and so does my cat! Does anyone have an inexpensive idea for a lid mod? I taped the plastic lid down, but she still managed to get her paw through the center hole of the lid.


----------

